# Seychelles Video



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm sure some of y'all have seen this but here's a pretty cool video of some fly fishing for YFT, milkfish and GTs at the remote Cosmoledo atoll near Seychelles. They claim it's the GT capital of the world (Meadowlark, looking at you buddy).






Did a little research and it looks like a stay on the Maya Dugong will run you about $15K/week and that doesn't even include the travel! By the time I can afford that, I doubt that location will be so remote anymore.


----------



## LoneStar832 (Sep 17, 2015)

Amazing.
:texasflag


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That is a cool video, SP. Thanks for posting it. Watching him break that 12wt like a toothpick...and crying he "took my fly line and all"...LOL, if that doesn't stir you up then not much will.

It (the video) still doesn't do justice to the unbelievably, aggressive raw power of the GT. When they zero in a target, it is pretty much toast. There's just nothing on the flats to compare, IMO.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome video!


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Been there before, Beautiful place*

Back in the early 90's while I was in Somalia, a Naval ship took our unit there for a lil R&R. Spent 4 days there on the beach snorkeling, drinking, hanging out with some Euro babes. Didn't have any fishing gear, but the Island is beautiful. I looked at the air fare a few years back and it was like 4k at the time. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> That is a cool video, SP. Thanks for posting it. Watching him break that 12wt like a toothpick...and crying he "took my fly line and all"...LOL, if that doesn't stir you up then not much will.
> 
> It (the video) still doesn't do justice to the unbelievably, aggressive raw power of the GT. When they zero in a target, it is pretty much toast. There's just nothing on the flats to compare, IMO.


At around 5:40 when the guy is backing up and stripping fly line as quick as he can and you see the GT come flying off the edge of a grass bed to chase down the fly I start to get an idea of the speed and power of the fish.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*2 GTs hot to trot*

True story, to help contribute to the legend of this great fish:

I came upon 2 of them about 20-25 pounds each one day on Christmas Island. They were easy to see 150 ft away, even with my old eyes, laying up very shallow next to a shelf which at low tide was exposed high and dry. The shelf extended out over the water giving some structure/shade to the bait fish...a perfect ambush point for the GTs. One of them, for some unknown reason darted out away from the shelf about 150 ft into deep water where my guide somehow could still see where he was (I absolutely could not see him).

He called out the drill....GT at 9:00, moving left, 80 ft., cast now!

No sooner than I had made the cast(much shorter than 80 ft LOL) and started stripping but that GT attacked the big fly with a vengeance and the battle was on. After landing him, we both looked back at the shelf and sure enough the other GT was still there waiting for its next shot at an ambush.

We stalked within 125 ft when the guide called for a cast...and I knew in the wind there was no way I could get close to that fish(even without wind no way), so figured I'd probably get 60 ft at best in a head wind but I gave it my best shot....which it turned out was way short but the GT didn't care...and that GT absolutely exploded on the fly before I could even begin stripping. That's how incredibly fast they are.

The fly made a "plop" sound hitting the water like they do when the energy of the cast is lacking but that sound was a dinner bell to the GT. I was absolutely stunned by what I had seen. Stunned beyond belief. I had to chase that fish running onto the land, across a dry flat, around a corner, and finally into deep water off a point 1000 ft away from where he hit.

Landing that pair of GT's is one of the greatest angling thrills of my life, maybe the greatest. The speed and power has to be experienced to be believed.


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

Been there, done that, Thanks USN.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I wonder what the chances are, of some juvenile GTs getting sucked up into the ballast tanks of a freighter/supertanker and being dumped in the Atlantic? Can you imagine Giant Trevally roaming the flats of the Keys and/or Bahamas?


----------

